# Serrations on my new knife?



## UrbanDwarf (Feb 9, 2015)

I am gonna get a buck 110 custom with indigo royal wood and I'm considering a serrated 420HC satin blade on it, on this knife are serrations a good idea?? Also are finger grooves worth the extra $10( I'm british but..)?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In my experience serrations are too hard to sharpen if they become dull. The only positive thing I can think of for the casual user would be to cut seat belts in an auto crash.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Excellent choice in the Buck 110. I have carried one since 1995.
Actually, since I'm at work, on my hip at this moment is a Schrade Uncle Henry Bear Paw, which is the equivilant of a 110. But Schrade is not made in the USA anymore, so I can not recommend them.
I also have a USA made Schrade Uncle Henry Trapper pocket knife that matches the Bear Paw.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Serrations are EASY to sharpen. Get a round ceramic stick. I have a video showing you how to use those round sticks to sharpen serrations and it's EASY. Easier than sharpening anything else IMHO once you figure out how to use the sticks.


----------



## UrbanDwarf (Feb 9, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my experience serrations are too hard to sharpen if they become dull. The only positive thing I can think of for the casual user would be to cut seat belts in an auto crash.


So is it worth it or the finger grooves?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

UrbanDwarf said:


> So is it worth it or the finger grooves?


In my opinion serrations are not worth it.
By finger grooves, do you mean on the body of the knife itself?
If so, that may come in handy if you thrust the blade into somebody it may keep your hand from sliding down onto the blade.
All my folding knives are plain.


----------



## UrbanDwarf (Feb 9, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my opinion serrations are not worth it.
> By finger grooves, do you mean on the body of the knife itself?
> If so, that may come in handy if you thrust the blade into somebody it may keep your hand from sliding down onto the blade.
> All my folding knives are plain.


Is switching from brass to nickel to suit the blade a good idea, mine fountain of knife knowledge?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My favorite knife has serrations, a Buck Odyssey.
They are simple to sharpen with a ceramic or diamond rod. I use a diamond one that is in the shape of a long cone. A few quick filings in each groove on that rod, and they are right back to razor teeth. They are very aggressive and a serrated blade lends itself to a longer cutting life between sharpenings, if the straight blade becomes a bit dull.

Finger grooves are nice if you intend to push or pull the blade in or out of something. Most general purpose blades are for cutting across things, and finger grooves are not really useful for that. None of my utility blades have grooves. All of my defensive blades do, for grip retention during use under the influence of adrenaline.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of serrations on knives either, i carry around a sharpen stone in my vehicle and several in the shop and house,i really dont want to have to look for a round stone to sharpen my serrations too. i mean we made it for hundreds of years without serrated edges so they arent necessary. Of course this is just my opinion.I'm sure they're are people that wouldnt even consider a knife without them.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Your knife. You decide.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Serrations. Love them. Have them on all my knives. To not have them is like buying a car without AC. My Swisstool has a serrated blade and a plain blade, great for fast cuts. All my other knives (Kershaw Blur, SOG mini Pentagon, Spyderco Tenacious, Kabar)have them. Learn to cut and sharpen with them and expand your horizons!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Go ahead and get the Trinity of knives. A good pocket knife, a good Buck and a KaBar...the Buck pictured center has been with me since the early 1980's...she's kind of like a gal in a country song...I lost her twice and got her back again...twice!

View attachment 9826


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Main reason for serrations on a smaller knife is it cuts artificial cordage easier then a straight blade.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hard to sharpen but great for "extra traction" when cutting cord and such.

Just get both. :thumbup:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Go ahead and get the Trinity of knives. A good pocket knife, a good Buck and a KaBar...the Buck pictured center has been with me since the early 1980's...she's kind of like a gal in a country song...I lost her twice and got her back again...twice!
> 
> View attachment 9826


When I wear my KaBar into town some folks look sideways at me. 
Just a few, though. The rest don't bat an eye.
I bought one new a dozen years ago, and later found a WWII KaBar complete with USN Mk2 scabbard for $35 in my local gunshop "junk" box.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I know that when I used to do tree work serrated blades were a must for me. It made cutting those bull ropes much easier. I have some that I like the serrated edges and some I prefer plain, the have been times I liked the knife so well I bought both. One for work and 1 for play. Buck has a diamond sharpener just for serrated edges.Eze-Lap® Sportsman's Retractable Round Shaft Diamond Sharpener
I didn't see the one I have, it's a Buck and is more cone shaped for different size edges.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have both serrated and plain blade knives, all but one my fixed blades are plain bladed and my folders are 50-50. If I had only one, it would be a plain blade. As far as finger grooves it really is up to you, the hilt should stop your hand from slipping onto the blade. In the end...it is your knife so get what you want...JM2C


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

My ESSE-5 is the only blade that doesn't have serations on it. I wanted to try something different with it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My small fixed edc blade has serrations on it. It's a utility worker. And as such serrations are useful. There's not right or wrong here.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I like serrations, but its more of personal preference. Get both and see what you like and what works for you.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Personally...
Serrations are great. On a fixed blade. On a large fixed blade. On a large fixed blade when they cover the whole length. Oh - and when you plan to never ever sharpen it.

Knife companies try to add value, or at least perceived value, by making a folding pocket knife with a 3" blade that is half and half. What you end up with is a 1.5" serrated blade that is too short to do any sawing with and a 1.5" fine / smooth edge that takes up all the space of a 3" knife.

Every knife I've had since about 2004, has been a half and half blade and I hated them. Now I'm carrying the Gerber Evo-Ti with a full smooth blade. I've also got an older Buck 110 with a full smooth blade and finger grooves - totally worth it. They are my two favorite knives but the Buck is a custom job and is a little bulky / heavy for daily carry.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buck 119 had it a life time straight blade . If it won't cut it get the chain saw or torch


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Go ahead and get the Trinity of knives. A good pocket knife, a good Buck and a KaBar...the Buck pictured center has been with me since the early 1980's...she's kind of like a gal in a country song...I lost her twice and got her back again...twice!
> 
> View attachment 9826


----------

